# How to route a 1/4" x 1/4" groove in this base.



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hello all, I haven't been around here in a while and I hope that's not held against me.

I am trying to help out a basket maker by making my own version of this:

(example 1 & 2

I have my version of the center section:
C2 & C3

I am stumped as to how to make the groove. I routed the ends of the bases with my Jasper circle jig but a hole to cut a smaller diameter half circle is covered up by the router base. Is there a way to do this with a template and if that's a solution, what router bit would I need. I just obtain router bits as I go along and need them so I probably don't have the right bit. Thank You for any suggestion and nice to be back here.

edit: I found a solution, very simple and there was no need for me to panic....took a Dremel tool to the router base and made a flat where I could drill the jig's pivot point...all set.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

hello Dave
glad you figured it out!
but now tell what it is or used for?


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi John,
Well, if I understood correctly, the top arms hold two wine glasses and two bottles of wine sit on the base. The holes in the base are for the weaving material and a basket gets woven on to it that is about the same height as the glass holders. I was shown an example and they look pretty good when finished.

edit: Say John, the groove arcs would be routed CCW correct? And then I'll just rig up a fence to connect the two half circles I guess.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

It will make no difference which way you route on a inside groove like that,one side is always against the grain just use sharp bits and shallow cuts.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Something like that could easily be done with a template and a straight bit.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi guys, Thank You both. @mgmine Even easier if I knew how..... Anyway after modifying my router base I got the arcs on each end done and since I used the Jasper the groves mimic the outside edges as you'd expect and look So much better than the example pattern I was provided. I'm very pleased with the result. Now to join the grooves with a straight cut.....clamp a straight edge and route it but should I use that flat spot on the router base?


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Adot45,

I have the Jasper #400 jig, and use it with an old PC 690 and the base kit. When I've had issue with either base mounted on the body I elevate the template to accommodate the extra length of the pin. The pivot pin holes provided in the Jasper, (at least my jig) fit the pin very snugly, I've never had one wiggle free, most times I require pliers to remove the pin.

p.s. do the tiny holes have a function or are they for decoration only?


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Ghidrah said:


> Adot45,
> 
> I have the Jasper #400 jig, and use it with an old PC 690 and the base kit. When I've had issue with either base mounted on the body I elevate the template to accommodate the extra length of the pin. The pivot pin holes provided in the Jasper, (at least my jig) fit the pin very snugly, I've never had one wiggle free, most times I require pliers to remove the pin.
> 
> p.s. do the tiny holes have a function or are they for decoration only?


I wasn't using a template, just a pivot hole in the workpiece.

The holes in the base are for the strands of reeding or whatever it's called...the upright part of the basket weave. 

Here's my bases:


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Here is one that's completed.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Adot45,

Yeah I get stupid when trying to multitask and forgot basket and template in your initial post, no more multi tasking. My Jasper is about 4 yrs old, when the pin is flush to the top of the jig it protrudes 9/16 from the bottom, I was thinking maybe newer models were different. How thick is the base of the basket? Was the pivot hole a through hole? In the past I've plugged through holes with another species for contrast. I might also suggest an 8d bright that you can cut and file or grind to desired length for whatever depth you require.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Dave
That is a really nice looking basket.
It looks like you worked your problem out, they look great!
Now are you going to learn how to weave the baskets?


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Semipro said:


> Dave
> That is a really nice looking basket.
> It looks like you worked your problem out, they look great!
> Now are you going to learn how to weave the baskets?


Ha....no basket weaving for me John but she does do a nice job of them huh. Today I figure out spacing for the 52 holes she wants. A divider will do the trick there. I'm still trying to figure out how a straight bit and template could be used.....what would the router "ride on" to use such a setup? I'm sure she is going to want a second batch down the road and all the steps for this item are easily done except the groove.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Dave watch this video see if it helps

https://m.youtube.com/watch?autoplay=1&v=gRybdy1CtRs


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi John, Those videos really helped me understand the situation. That definitely seems like the easier way to do the groove in those bases. I even bought a set of router bushings quite a while ago but they wouldn't fit my router base so I tossed them in a box and forgot about them. I will have to dig them out and try to figure out how to mount them or get a different base...funny thing is, one of my routers is a DeWalt just like the video but as I recall the center hole is way too big for the bushings. I can see how useful they can be now though, thanks a lot for posting that.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Dave contact ROUTER WOODWORKING tell what you got he probably be able to mail you one immediately or make on The smaller bases is just about as easy to order from Pat then to mess around making one
(Pat Warner)


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Semipro said:


> It will make no difference which way you route on a inside groove like that,one side is always against the grain just use sharp bits and shallow cuts.


would this help him out???

.


----------

